
Comprehensive Guide about Vim - humility
https://github.com/mhinz/vim-galore
======
i_dont_know_
I still don't know if investing time in becoming _really_ good at vi/vim is a
genuine huge optimization, or a much smaller micro-optimization.

For example, going from hunt-and-peck to touch-typing is a _huge_ noticeable
optimization and totally worth it (in my opinion). Even if the learning
process is not fun, you'll get enough out of it that you should do it.

Going from QWERTY to Dvorak, on the other hand, is less of a noticeable leap.
You should do it if you'll enjoy the process, but the advantages aren't _so_
big and _so_ noticable that you should force yourself if it's not fun.

So, my question to people who are pretty regular with VI/VIM now, would you
say the benefits are closer to moving from hunt-and-peck to touch-type, or
from going from QWERTY to Dvorak?

~~~
lando2319
IMO the benefits are huge, I'm not on Dvorak, partly because I'm on Vim (there
is a remapping scheme for Vim with Dvorak users).

One thing I love about Vim is not only do you never need the mouse, you don't
even need the arrow keys, everything is designed around keeping your fingers
on the homerow.

Vim is bigger than just a text editor, it's a concept.

Sure there is a learning curve, but Vim is on a whole other level, it utilizes
text objects, which help me see text as a series of objects to be manipulated
rather than text that I'm traversing.

I'm a huge fan of Vim, so much so I have a hackernews Vim bot on twitter which
is how I found this post.

So yeah, huge benefits, IMO.

[https://twitter.com/HN_Vimmy_Bot](https://twitter.com/HN_Vimmy_Bot)

~~~
aquova
As a recent Vim user, I used to roll my eyes at people who were so dedicated
to it, but I'm quickly coming around. There are still some quirks I haven't
gotten used to however, the biggest one being the emphasis on keeping your
fingers on the homerow, but at the same time having a heavy reliance on the
Esc key, which breaks the homerow policy.

~~~
lando2319
I highly recommend remapping 'jk' to escape, it's great cause if you are
already escaped thus in Normal mode, jk just goes down and up a line. "jj" is
also one I see that gets used a lot.

Edit:

`inoremap jk <esc>`

